# Zdravlje > Sve o pelenama i korištenju istih >  Noćna pelena smrdiiiiii...

## mišica

Imamo Kamaris. I sve je bilo ok dok nismo uveli dohranu. Ne presvlečim ga nikad po noći (osim ako se pokaka) jer nam pelene dobro drže a i mališa spava 21.30-10 pa mi ga žao   :Embarassed:   8)  buditi za prematanje.
ALI po noći pelene toliko *zaudaraju* da je to užas. Pokrijem ga dekom i ako mu je tokom noći idem popraviti to je takav užasan smrad-koma.
Napominjem da smo na dohrani, da je to samo zapišanac.
Jel vama ta noćna pišalina zaudara (nekako kao u frizerskom salonu kad farbaju kosu) i jel to normalno.
Jel u pelenama problem ili???  :?

----------


## Dia

ja sam jucer pisala na temi o dohrani i mirisu mokrace 
naime zadnjih 7 dana su nam pelene uzasno smrdile, ustanovila da nam je riknuo grijac na masini  8) 
cak smo napravili i urin, sve je super

pelene danas mirisu   :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## vještičica

napravi _stripping_ pelena, neće više smrditi   :Kiss:

----------


## -tajana-

> napravi _stripping_ pelena, neće više smrditi


Kako  :? ?

----------


## Ariens

Cure su dosta pisale ovdje  :Smile:

----------


## Frida

Iskopirati ću postove na link koji je stavila Ariens pa diskusiju možete nastaviti tamo. Ovaj topic zaključavam.

----------

